# right side/ wrong side



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Do you know of an easy way to determine if your knitting is RS or WS? 4-Hers coming today- that was the question of the week. Looking for a simple way to determine it....


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

I think it really depends on the pattern. For a pattern that is mostly stockinette, the 'right' side would be the smooth, V-stitch side, the knit side, and the 'wrong' side would be the opposite, the purl side or 'rough' side of the fabric. Some patterns don't necessarily have a wrong side, and it will vary.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

For flat knitting, charts are made with the first row as the right side row unless it's marked otherwise. The second row of the chart appears as if it's viewed from the right side, but the symbols are read for stitches made on the wrong side, and the first stitch of the row will begin on the left side of the chart.

For circular knitting, the chart is read with the first stitch on the right for both right and wrong sides.

The edge of the knitting that has the cast-on yarn tail will also cue you to find the right side of work on the needle. In mid-row the working yarn will be on the right.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

RedDirt Cowgirl said:


> The edge of the knitting that has the cast-on yarn tail will also cue you to find the right side of work on the needle. In mid-row the working yarn will be on the right.


Teach them to use the tail of the cast-on for reference.
It depends on the type of cast on you use, of course. 

Everyone knits differently so it depends on whether you knit from left to right or right to left as to where the working yarn is situated mid-row.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

You can also clip a safety pin or other marker (piece of yarn in different color) onto the right side.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Hmmmm.... doesn't sound so simple. Will go for the cast tail method....
Like the yarn tied to right side idea too- thanks Marchwind!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Sometimes, especially before you really get into any sort of pattern, you are the one who actually decided what the right side is. In the first few rows it really doesn't matter too much.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

First question is "why does it matter for this particular pattern?"

For a garter stitch shawl, it's not gonna matter.

For a sweater with shaping - say, a cardigan front, you have to know which side is sleeve and which side is neckline. Presumably, unless it is also out of garter stitch, the 'right side' will be obvious due to the stitch pattern.

For a hat-knitted-flat, it's the side that looks prettiest.

For something you are working on and trying to sort out during those first few rows ... well, a) if you can't tell does it really matter? and b) if it does, look for the cast on tail - you cast on - and the tail was at the left of the needle - and worked the first row (RS or WS depending on the pattern) and then the tail was at the right. Figure it out from there.

But really, if you can't tell by looking, it's unlikely that it makes any difference.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks, Frazzle.

Printed this to give to our young knitter... she is 14 and doing an excellent job. Love to see these girls learning something productive like fiber arts early in life....


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Of course, this is correct! Thanks GAM.


gone-a-milkin said:


> Teach them to use the tail of the cast-on for reference.
> It depends on the type of cast on you use, of course.
> 
> Everyone knits differently so it depends on whether you knit from left to right or right to left as to where the working yarn is situated mid-row.


As stockinette knitting will roll to the "v stitch" right side (against the "purl bump" wrong side), that causes the knitting to shape itself in ribbing, welts, rolls, etc. (If you have a piece of knit fabric and can't tell the right side from the wrong, pull against the selvage edges and the fabric ends will curl over to the front. Same thing.) Rolled edge collars & hems use the effect as a design component.


----------

